# prunes vs apples



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

Do prunes or apples help any of you who suffer from ibs-c?They're supposed to help but they also say that they are some of the worst fruits to eat to cause bloating. I'm scared to add them to my diet if they are going to increase the bloat....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the problem is the same thing in them that loosens stools can increase gas. (sorbitol)Now some people get one aspect of that more than the other, and I don't know which it will be for you. So some people get increased water in the stool without much increased farting, but it varies between individuals. The old wives were right, prunes will make most people less constipated.Also, some people's bloat may be increased by increased gas, other people bloat for other reasons.K.


----------



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

would taking beano help if these fruits cause gas?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know. They don't have the same stuff in beans and cabbage family veggies that beano says it works for.K.


----------

